

Open Journalist/Blogger Spreadsheet - jasonlbaptiste
http://spreadsheets.google.com/a/jasonlbaptiste.com/ccc?key=tZPj1cq5ZKs_4tdKnBBItkA&hl=en#gid=0

======
jasonlbaptiste
Gist: This seems to be a common problem for startups- press contacts and
pitching them. Databases from Vocus and Bacon's are thousands upon thousands
of dollars a year. I've wanted to see it be an open database, so I'm
submitting it here. For email addresses, DO NOT USE PERSONAL INFO, only the
emails that would normally be used to receive pitches. I hope this is useful
and makes getting press easier for startups.

------
bitstormer
Great idea Jason, have thought about it too!

------
TedBlosser
this is awesome. thanks for getting it started

